# works sharesave scheme



## carl123uk (Jun 16, 2008)

just had a letter through about my works sharesave scheme. i have no idea how all this works or whether it is a good idea to join it or not.

anybody got any advice on this?


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

im in mine
they are a great way of saving

your company sets a price today for the share option
then you pay x ammount each month for x months
then at the end you get what you have accumulated etc plus benefits

so 10 per month for 36 month =£360

share price say £10 so you`get` 36 shares
then in 36 month you divide the opening share price into how much share price is then

so you have 36 shares todays price is £20 you have 36 x £20 plus a bit of interest

hope thats a bit clearer


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Yep i've always been in them as well. as above a great way of saving, they take what you want to give and then you get paid out at the end of it with extra on top. If you leave I believe you get what you put in back.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

You should read the paperwork :tumbleweed: :thumb:

In my experience they're ether buy 2 and get 1 free type deals. Or you buy some every month and you get them at the end of the term under what the market rate is. As I say, it's generally money for nothing (is you sell them when issued).


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

They are normally no lose, the price for the shares is normally taken in around feb (along with -10 to 20% discount in some cases). You save for a minimum 3 years (sometimes up to 5) normally somewhere between £50-250 per month I believe. This is normally taken off prior to tax from memory. Once you get to the end of the 3 years you either take the shares based on amount saved/share price at time option or take the money which they normally apply a small bonus to 3% roughly. If the shares have went down in the 3 years then you just take the cash. If the shares have went up enough then you take the shares.

I was lucky enough to be invested in a scheme like this which turned my £7k of savings into nearly £49k when the shares rocketed after a takeover bid. Certainly helped for a deposit on my house.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

I made around 9K on one from a previous company


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

If you can afford to put the money away in savings, do it. Like Will G says you won't lose. If the share price takes a dive, you won't necessarily make anything but you'll still have a chunk of savings at the end of the term.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

I do this myself It's great and as stated if it's the type where the shares do not develop you can just get your money back at the end of the term. And if they do, win!

Have a look online to see how the shares are doing to see how much you should go for.

http://www.google.com/finance?cid=695833


----------

